# Unit Identification



## villecour (28 Jun 2006)

I turn to you all again to help me identify another unit. I have a pair of slip-ons to: 311 FMSU.
I foud out it might be the 311 Forward Mobile Support Unit am I correct ?
Where is the unit located, what do they do ???
Thanks


----------



## Roy Harding (28 Jun 2006)

villecour said:
			
		

> I turn to you all again to help me identify another unit. I have a pair of slip-ons to: 311 FMSU.
> I foud out it might be the 311 Forward Mobile Support Unit am I correct ?
> Where is the unit located, what do they do ???
> Thanks



311 Forward Mobile Support Unit was located in Lahr, Germany.  It closed out in '92.

Above info ascertained through a Google search - Google is your friend.


----------



## villecour (28 Jun 2006)

Thanks Roy for the info. I found the name on Google but did not find the unit was with 4 cmbg in Germany


----------



## Fdtrucker (29 Jun 2006)

311 FMSU (the different Coys) was located in several villages in and around Lahr. It did not belong to 4 CMBG but CFE. It was the predecessor of the GS Bn in Canada in the late 90's.


----------



## Spring_bok (29 Jun 2006)

FMSU held all the extra big ticket items for the Brigade(among other duties I am sure).  I remember picking up a Leopard there in '90 to replace one that was going to rebuild.  Those were the days when we had extra tanks.  Before ERP took all our toys away.


----------



## villecour (29 Jun 2006)

Was it used then for some yard to hold the big toys as you say for the brigade, did they also do maintenance works as well ??


----------

